# GREECE - By Emarg



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done 



EMArg said:


> Thanks! Of course, Athens will have its place in the thread after Thessaloniki and some islands of the Aegean Sea


OK


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Crete: Landing at Chania*




Going now to the Island of Crete. In this set, some images of the Landing at the Chania Airport, placed on the west side of the island and the starting point for those who visit the famous Elafonissi Beach:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; looking forward for more...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Chania, Crete: City Overview*






Despite having been bombed during World War II, Chania is considered one of the most beautiful cities in Crete, especially for its old Venetian port, from the 15th century, and the Mosque of the Janissaries. Most of the buildings have been restored to become hotels, shops or bars. However, the Splantzia neighborhood, behind the port and the Venetian arsenals has been preserved intact and preserves the atmosphere of that time. The Greek cathedral from 1860 is located in a corner, opposite the Catholic cathedral. The Etz Hayyim synagogue, in the Topanás neighborhood, has been restored in recent years, as it had been left almost in ruins after the deportation of the Jewish population from Chania in 1944. A British torpedo boat sank the Tanais, which was carrying the most of the Jewish prisoners. The city also has an archaeological museum, a marine museum and a folklore museum, art galleries and many shops and taverns in the old city. In the new city we can find the university and the town hall.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chania


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Crete Island: Elafonisi Beach*





One of the essentials of the Island of Crete, Elafonisi Beach is worldwide known for having parts of pink sand. Though most of the sand is, however, almost white, the visible landscape from the coast is impressive and it's definitely one of the most delicious beaches on Greece.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*On Cruise: from Heraklion to Santorini*




So just after the quick stop at Crete, let's go to one of the most iconic places of Greece: Santorini: This is the trip on cruise between the two islands. And later on, images and videos of the famous city of Fira


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  ...next photos will be the majestic Santorini, right?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Indeed, Christos


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Fira, Santorini: City Overview*




Firá is the modern capital of the Greek Aegean island of Santorini. A traditional settlement, "Firá" derives its name from an alternative pronunciation of "Thíra", the ancient name of the island itself. It's a city of white-washed houses built on the edge of the 400 metres high caldera on the western edge of the semi-circular island of Thera. The town hosts a number of churches, including the Cathedral of Ypapanti and the Three Bells of Fira. Access to Fira is mainly by roads on its eastern side, climbing from its port via the Z-shaped footpath on foot or on donkeys, or by riding the steep cable car from its lower terminal by the port. The central square of Fira is called Plateia Theotokopoulou, with a bus and taxi station, banks, and pharmacies. From Fira there is a panoramic view of the 18 kilometres long caldera from southern Cape Akrotiri to northern Cape Ag. Nikolaos, plus the volcanic island Nea Kameni at the center with Thirassia Island. Large cruise ships anchor in the small harbor between Nea Kameni and Fira.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Santorini


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Santorini: Fira Cable Car*




Following next, also at the Santorini Island, the Fira Cable Car, who connects the ferry port of the coast with the top of the mountain where the city of Fira lies:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Santorini: Kamari Beach (Black Sand Beach)*





Located in one of the small towns of Santorini, Kamari Beach is one of the main destinations on the island. Of volcanic formation, its sand is rocky and of remarkably dark colors.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Santorini


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Athens: Parthenon & Acropolis*





The Parthenon is a former temple on the Athenian Acropolis, dedicated to the goddess Athena, whom the people of Athens considered their patron. Construction began in 447 BC when the Athenian Empire was at the peak of its power. It was completed in 438 BC, although decoration of the building continued until 432 BC. It is the most important surviving building of Classical Greece, generally considered the zenith of the Doric order. Its decorative sculptures are considered some of the high points of Greek art. The Parthenon is regarded as an enduring symbol of Ancient Greece, Athenian democracy and Western civilization, and one of the world's greatest cultural monuments. To the Athenians who built it, the Parthenon and other Periclean monuments of the Acropolis were seen fundamentally as a celebration of Hellenic victory over the Persian invaders and as a thanksgiving to the gods for that victory. The Parthenon itself replaced an older temple of Athena, which historians call the Pre-Parthenon or Older Parthenon, that was destroyed in the Persian invasion of 480 BC. Like most Greek temples, the Parthenon served a practical purpose as the city treasury. For a time, it served as the treasury of the Delian League, which later became the Athenian Empire. In the final decade of the 6th century AD, the Parthenon was converted into a Christian church dedicated to the Virgin Mary. After the Ottoman conquest, it was turned into a mosque in the early 1460s. On 26 September 1687, an Ottoman ammunition dump inside the building was ignited by Venetian bombardment during a siege of the Acropolis. The resulting explosion severely damaged the Parthenon and its sculptures. From 1800 to 1803, Thomas Bruce, 7th Earl of Elgin removed some of the surviving sculptures, now known as the Elgin Marbles, with the alleged permission of the Turks of the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Athens: Acropolis Museum*




The Acropolis Museum is an archaeological museum focused on the findings of the archaeological site of the Acropolis of Athens. The museum was built to house every artifact found on the rock and on the surrounding slopes, from the Greek Bronze Age to Roman and Byzantine Greece. It also lies over the ruins of a part of Roman and early Byzantine Athens. The museum was founded in 2003, while the Organization of the Museum was established in 2008. It opened to the public on 20 June 2009. More than 4,250 objects are exhibited over an area of 14,000 square metres. The Organization for the Construction of the new museum is chaired by Aristotle University of Thessaloniki Professor Emeritus of Archaeology, Dimitrios Pandermalis. The first museum was on the Acropolis; it was completed in 1874 and underwent a moderate expansion in the 1950s. However, successive excavations on the Acropolis uncovered many new artifacts which significantly exceeded its original capacity. An additional motivation for the construction of a new museum was that in the past, when Greece made requests for the return of the Parthenon Marbles from the United Kingdom, which acquired the items in a controversial manner, it was suggested by some British officials that Greece had no suitable location where they could be displayed.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done



Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Athens: City Overview*




Athens dominates the Attica region and is one of the world's oldest cities, with its recorded history spanning over 3,400 years and its earliest human presence started somewhere between the 11th and 7th millennium BC. Classical Athens was a powerful city-state. A center for the arts, learning and philosophy, home of Plato's Academy and Aristotle's Lyceum, it is widely referred to as the cradle of Western civilization and the birthplace of democracy, largely because of its cultural and political impact on the European continent, and in particular the Romans. In modern times, Athens is a large cosmopolitan metropolis and central to economic, financial, industrial, maritime, political and cultural life in Greece. The heritage of the classical era is still evident in the city, represented by ancient monuments and works of art, the most famous of all being the Parthenon, considered a key landmark of early Western civilization. The city also retains Roman and Byzantine monuments, as well as a smaller number of Ottoman monuments, while its historical core features elements of continuity through history. Athens is home to two UNESCO World Heritage Sites, the Acropolis of Athens and the medieval Daphni Monastery. Landmarks of the modern era, dating back to the establishment of Athens as the capital of the independent Greek state in 1834, include the Hellenic Parliament and the so-called "architectural trilogy of Athens", consisting of the National Library of Greece, the National and Kapodistrian University of Athens and the Academy of Athens. Athens is also home to several museums and cultural institutions, such as the National Archeological Museum, featuring the world's largest collection of ancient Greek antiquities, the Acropolis Museum, the Museum of Cycladic Art, the Benaki Museum and the Byzantine and Christian Museum. Athens was the host city of the first modern-day Olympic Games in 1896, and 108 years later it hosted the 2004 Summer Olympics, making it one of the few cities to have hosted the Olympics more than once.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------

